

Math doesn't suck, you do. - charliesome
http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=math

======
_pius
I'm surprised how many people here have forgotten (or are too young to
remember) Maddox. This kind of rant is exactly his shtick.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maddox_(writer)>

------
RegEx
Is there some joke I'm missing out on? Why does this belong here?

------
kenrikm
Math is valuable and you Should learn it, however I don't see how someone can
stand on the perch of enlightenment and produce a post like this one.

Seriously; grey text on a black background? learn the interweb Dumbass.

*I think it's ok to use that language in response to all the "Fuck You, Stupid, Dumbass etc.. the reader is called in the linked post"

~~~
tl
Actually, I had to turn off my gray text on a black background function
(Ctrl+Alt+Cmd+8 on a Mac), because it caused a double inversion with this site
and I was blinded by the awesomeness.

------
helper-method
Worst post on HN ever.

------
scarface548
what the hell is this? A long demented rant!!

------
debacle
Readability pukes all over this page.

